# Switzerland



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ummmm, the mountains in Switzerland are generally way bigger and way steeper. There is a reason almost every major ski/snowboard flick has a segment in Europe. The key thing is if they are going to get the snow, which can be said of anywhere. Early season in Europe has been amazing. Austria got something like 2 meters of snow in August. People were making some insane turns for that date. 

Snowboarding and skiing are much more of a way of life over the pond than here. Sounds like a fantastic trip. I would go for it. 

I have a friend moving back to Switzerland and I very much plan visiting him in the next year or two.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

*alps!*

if you can afford switzerland - GO!

switzerland and Austria are by far the best snowboard destinations on the planet.

why- they amount of resorts - the size and the steeps...

i lived in co- co has 30 resorts-
austria has over a 1000!!!

get the picture...


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I did a big group trip a few years ago to St. Moritz. The trip there was an awesome 3-hr Swiss Alp drive, then we ended-up in this middle of nowhere town. It was a little too swanky for me, but I had a blast and everything was above timberline! We went towards the end of the season, so the snow was soft and the parties were great. I actually wished I partied less and rode more, but it was quite a time. I am also a fan of the U.S., but switzerland was a totally different experience. HUGE!


----------

